# PTYP's P/RR/S Journal



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive heard alot of good review from the P/RR/S routine, so Im going to give it a shot and post my workouts in this journal. 

The workout actually started on 8/1/05 so the first few posts will be back dated to then, and will post each subsequent workout the day after from here on out.

Im 6'0 approximately 195 lbs and am looking primarily for size and strength gains.


So here we go w/ POWER Week:

Monday 8/1/05 Quads and Shoulders

ATG Squat 
10 x 135 (Warm up)
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 235

Hack Squat (weight does not include sled)
6 x 140
6 x 180
6 x 180

Hammer strength iso-extensions
5 x 70 (each leg)
5 x 70 (each leg)

Military Press
6 x 185
4 x 205
6 x 195

Upright Row
6 x 70
6 x 90
6 x 100

DB Laterals
6 x 30
6 x 30

The leg workout was grueling. I underestimated the weights in alot of cases, although the rep range here is 4-6, Id like to be struggling on the 5th rep so Ill be increasing weight next cycle.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

POWER Week

Tuesday 8/2/05

Tri/Bi/Calf/Trap

I know it seems like alot, but when you read the workout, it really isnt.

Close Grip BP
6 x 175
6 x 185
4 x 195

Skull Crushers
5 x 85
5 x 85

Kick Backs
6 x 40

Hammer strength preachers
6 x 90
5 x 100

Barbell Curls
6 x 80
5 x 80

DB Hammers
6 x 45

Standing Calf Raises
12 x 375
8 x 405
8 x 405

Barbell Shrugs
6 x 275
6 x 315
6 x 315


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice numbers on the BB shrugs, bro. And those hammer curls, props!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

POWER Week

Thursday 8/4/05

Back/Hammies

Deadlift
5 x 225
5 x 225
5 x 225

Bent over row
6 x 165
6 x 185
5 x 205

Pull ups
6 x BW
6 x BW

Close grip rows
5 x 190
5 x 190

SLDL
6 x 185
4 x 205
5 x 195

Lying Leg Curl
6 x 125
6 x 140
5 x 155

Absolutely awesome workout, I was sore the next day no doubt. Im starting to get the hang of the rep range so not wasting as many sets as I did on the first 2 days.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

POWER Week

Friday 8/5/05

Chest/Trap/Calf

Benchpress
6 x 195
5 x 205
4 x 215

DB Incline
6 x 70
6 x 75
6 x 75

Weighted Dips
6 x BW+45 lb Plate
6 x BW+45 lb Plate

Barbell shrugs
6 x 315
6 x 315
6 x 335

Standing Calf Raises
10 x 405
10 x 405
9 x 425

The stupid ass gym doesnt have any DBs between 75-100. I could have easily gone to 80 or 85 on the incline, but none are available.

Caught an adrenaline rush during the shrugs, one of my fav songs by Rob Zombie was blaring through the speakers so was able to increase weight from Tuesday lol.

Another good workout, and overall an awesome routine for the week. Cant wait to start the rep range, which I actually start today.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Nice numbers on the BB shrugs, bro. And those hammer curls, props!




Thanks man, yeah, I love hitting the traps. The curls was actually the first time doing hammers in about 3 years, so didnt know what to expect. They were a bit light, Ill probably go to 50 next cycle. Ill be checking in on your journal too to see if anything catches my eye in terms of P/RR/S, it seems complicated at the moment.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, hit me up with any problems. Make sure to check your rep cadences and all that good stuff, those, along with your rest intervals, make P/RR/S what it is... which is really good...


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, that is beyond my current scope of the routine. What is a rep cadence? I actually work out w/ a partner, so when she is done, I hop on so approximately 1 min rests. One other off topic Q, how do I link my journal in my signature and then rename the link?


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

Nevermind about the last Q, I figured it out.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

"Rep cadence is basically how quickly you lift the weight from start to finish. It is broken up into 3 sections: the negative or eccentric portion, the mid-point, and the positive or concentric contraction. So, a rep cadence of 3/0/1 would mean that you lower the weight in 3 seconds...then hold the weight at the stretch or contraction point for 0 seconds...then you lift the weight in 1 second."
-GoPro, creator of P/RR/S

REP CADENCES FOR P/RR/S
POWER WEEK...3/0/X (x means you push it up as fast as possible)
REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1


----------



## PTYP (Aug 8, 2005)

Ahh beautiful, thanks alot bro.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice wo's ! Welcome to P/RR/S land


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's ! Welcome to P/RR/S land


Agreed, welcome my friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

No problem PT. These are two of "the guys", Ol G-dub, and Archie!! 

Like they said, welcome to the crew!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks fellas, Im very excited about this routine, looking forward to some mad gains.

REP RANGE Week

Monday 8/8/05

Quads/Shoulders

Hammer Strength Iso Extension
9 x 100 
9 x 100

Leg Press (weights not including sled)
12 x 190
11 x 280
9  x 360

Hack Squat (weights not including sled)
12 x 180
12 x 180
12 x 180

DB Military Press
10 x 40
8 x 50
8 x 55

Bentover Laterals
10 x 25
10 x 25

Cable Front Raises
80 x 10
70 x 11

I really struggled to get that 10th rep on the first front raise set which is why I dropped weight.

My shoulders were seriously burning after this, tried to keep an upbeat tempo with minimal rest.

The quad workout was just ridiculous, I dont think Ive ever done any form of squat or leg press in such a high rep range, struggled to walk after that one lol. I definitely need to do more weight on the first couple of sets on the leg press, I didnt know what to expect here.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! Nice dude. Nice.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks alot my friend, encouragement here is definitely going along way with me. Cant wait to get into it again in about 5 hours and counting.


Oh, and am I doing something wrong? Why the hahaha? Forgive my inability to recognize sarcasm (if intended) over the internet. Use some emoticons or something .


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

The quad workout, isnt that feeling awesome?


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats debatable


----------



## PTYP (Aug 10, 2005)

Tuesday 8/10/05

REP RANGE Week

Tri/Bi/Traps/Calves

CG Dips
8 x BW+25
8 x BW+25
8 x BW+25

Pushdowns
12 x 80
12 x 90

Rev. Grip Pull(Push)Down (This is a tricep excercise)
9 x 90

Alternating DB Curl
8 x 40
6 x 50

Cable Curls
11 x 120
8 x 140

DB Concentration Curls
11 x 35

DB Shrugs
15 x 75
12 x 100
9 x 110

Donkey Calf Raises
13 x 320
13 x 320
12 x 320


Overall was a decent workout, got to the gym late and was in a rush through the first excercise so didnt really put any mental work into it. After I settled down, things got alot better.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

heehee... thats true... That feeling CAN be great... but really hard if you have to climb stairs...


----------



## PTYP (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah,  I live on the 4th floor of the condo complex and I can definitely feel it when I go home from the gym lol.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

ouch man... did you have to camp out at the bottom of the stairs?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there Brother PTYP!!! I hear ya about the sled, I don't ever count the weight of that either, just the weight I load!!! Lookin nice and solid in here, keep it up!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> the sled, I don't ever count the weight of that either, just the weight I load!!!


Does the sled actually weigh anything?   I mean, of course it weighs something, but, at the angle etc, it doesnt feel like it provides any resistance against your legs...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Does the sled actually weigh anything?   I mean, of course it weighs something, but, at the angle etc, it doesnt feel like it provides any resistance against your legs...


It weighs something like 20 pounds or somethin I think  
I don't count it though either my friend!!!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's there Brother PTYP!!! I hear ya about the sled, I don't ever count the weight of that either, just the weight I load!!! Lookin nice and solid in here, keep it up!!!




Thanks for the encouragement Angel, Im totally feeling it.

Thursday 8/11/05

REP RANGE Week

Back/Hammies

Lat Pull Down (WG)
8 x 160
8 x 170
8 x 180

T-Bar Rows
9 x 100
10 x 100
8 x 100

Pullover
13 x 105
12 x 110

Im not sure what this excercise is called, but basicly you get on your knees and lean forward then pull yourself back up w/ your hamstrings.
10 x BW
10 x BW

SLDL
12 x 135
10 x 155

Hammer Str. Seated Leg Curl
15 x 50
13 x 70

Note to self: Do not ever do that excercise for hammies first, I cramped bad.
The SLDL was another tough one, Ive never done those for more than 8 reps before, I felt the burn.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

That was a Great w/o my Friend!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 15, 2005)

Friday 8/12/05

REP RANGE Week

Chest/Traps/Calves

Incline BP
155 x 8
175 x 7
175 x 7

DB Bench 
65 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 10

Pec-Deck Flyes
120 x 12
150 x 11

DB Shrugs
95 x 12
95 x 12
120 x 8

Donkey Calf Raises
290 x 15
290 x 15
290 x 15

Not much to say about this workout, I felt very blah. Although, the jump to the 120 lb DBs for shrugs was way too much.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> Im not sure what this excercise is called, but basicly you get on your knees and lean forward then pull yourself back up w/ your hamstrings.
> 10 x BW
> 10 x BW


Those are called 'dives'. Great looking workout, though!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice and easy to remember, thx Fish!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

PT, you still alive? Havent seen you around!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah Im still alive, just been waaay busy the last couple of weeks. Had a 5 day DOE audit that directly affects my future, so spent that week wining and dining those guys, and I settled on my first house the next week so spent taht time moving and unpacking. Just got back to the gym Tuesday this week. I kept the journal in my book, and will post it probably tomorrow. Thanks for checking in on me though lol.


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah ok, this took way too long to update, but here it is:

Shock Week

8/15/05

Quad/Shoulder

Leg Extension SS Front Squat 
8x110/8x180
8x110/8x180

Leg Extension SS Sissy Squat
9x110/8xBW
8x110/8xBW

DB Lunges (2DB so 60 = 120 total)
60x8 DS 50x8 DS 40x4

DB Side Laterals SS Hammer Strength Military Press
25x8/120x10
25x9/130x9

Reverse Grip Pulldown SS Upright Row
90x10/60x12
90x10/70x9

DB Front Raises
30x8 DS 25x8 DS 20x7


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Shock Week

8/22/05

Bi/Tri/Calf/Trap

Seated Incline Curls SS EZ Bar Curls
35x10/50x10

Preacher Curl SS Standing DB Curls
55x10/35x10

Cable Curl
140x6 DS 110x6 DS 70x8

Pushdown SS CG Bench
80x10/135x10
80x10 155x7

Overhead Ext. SS Dips
70x10/BWx8

Rev Grip Ext.
70x10 DS 50x10 DS 30x10

Front BB Shrugs SS Behind-the-back BB Shrugs
225x10/135x10
225x10/135x10

Std Calf Raises SS Seated Calf Raises
315x10/90x10
315x10/90x10


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Shock Week

8/23/05

Back/Hammy

Lat Pulldown SS Pullover
150x10/110x10
150x10/110x9

Rev Grip Bentover Row SS DB Bentover Lateral
135x10/25x10
135x10/25x8

CG Rows
140x10 DS 110x9 DS 70x8

SLDL SS Seated Curls
135x10/70x10
135x10/70x10

Lying Leg Curl
95x10 DS 65x10 DS 35x10


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Power Week

8/30/05

Quad/Shoulder

ATG Squat
225x6
245x5
245x5

Hack Squat
180x6
200x6
200x6

Machine Extensions
170x6
170x6

Hammer Stength Military Press
180x6
180x6
180x6

Upright Row
80x7
90x6
90x6

DB Laterals
30x6
30x6


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Power Week

8/31/05

Tri/Bi/Calf/Trap

CG Bench
185x6
195x5
200x4

Skullies
85x6
95x4

Kickbacks
40x6

BB Curl
80x6
80x6

Preachers
90x6
95x4

Hammer Curls
50x6

BB Shrugs
275x6
295x6
295x6

Std Calf
365x10
365x10
365x10


----------



## PTYP (Sep 7, 2005)

Power Week

9/2/05

Back/Hammy

Deadlifts
225x7
245x6
245x5

Bentover Row
185x6
205x6
205x6

Pullup
BWx6
BWx6

CG Row
190x6

SLDL
155x7
185x7
205x5

Lying Leg Curl
155x6
160x5
155x6

Have to go the gym now, will return tomorrow and post all the workouts up until today. Later.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey PT, Im still here, lol, Thats motivation for ya, posting a bunch of W/O's... I just copped out...


----------



## PTYP (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, so Ive been on a little vacation and have been working out, but not near to the intensity as when I started this thing. And I certainly have not kept up on my journal, so Im going to scratch the P/R/S routine for now and get back to the basics.


----------

